# K9-Kravings MY DOG IS SCRATCHING HIM SELF TO DEATH! HELP



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have my dog on K9-Kravings BEEF package and he must be having an allergic reaction he has pimples coming and going on his belly and arm pits and he cant stop scratching him self. Has anyone else had a dog which was allergic to beef? I bought a month's supply of beef and I feel like I'm poising my dog every time I feed him right now. His poop is still nice small and solid but he is going crazy. Any help would be appreciated. The products from k9 kravings also are Chicken, chicken and beef, buffalo, turkey & buffalo. 

Should I do a test run or should I go to the vet and get his blood tested for allergies?

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How long has he been on this diet? The beef still has chicken and lots of ingredients in it:

INGREDIENTS: BEEF, BEEF HEARTS, BEEF LIVER, GROUND CHICKEN BONE, SWEET POTATO, BROCCOLI, LINSEED (FLAX) MEAL, SUNFLOWER MEAL, TOMATO POMACE (DRY), CARROTS (DRY), KELP (DRY), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN E NATURAL, MANGANESE SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE, VITAMIN A, NIACIN, d CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, VITAMIN D3, COPPER SULFATE, RIBOFLAVIN, SELENOYEAST (an organic source of Selenium), BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12, PYRIDOXINE HCL, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, COBALT CARBONATE, FOLIC ACID, ETHYLENEDIAMINE DIHYDROIODIDE (EDDI – an organic source of Iodine).

Has he been exposed to fertilizer or lawn applications?
It may be anything in the food, not so much the beef but the additives. 
This time of year environmental allergies are peaking, could be environmental.
I went thru 2 years of elimination diets with Onyx(raw feeding, so I knew exactly what she was eating) Finally paid for the Heska allergy test to find out she is allergic to dust and mold mites...you can play with the diet and still not be sure.
I was told by many that the allergy tests aren't all that accurate, so talk with your vet or dermatoligist about options.
I wouldn't go with a steroid, it will mask the symptoms but not cure the problem.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> he must be having an allergic reaction he has pimples coming and going on his belly and arm pits and he cant stop scratching him self.


Are you sure it's the food/beef? Or has he laid in something that could be causing the belly and arm pits to break out?


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not really sure, He's been like this for some time. How much should that allegry test run? I feel terrible, he's running towards me and then stops and stratches him self like a maniac. I noticed some of the pimples look like a severe mesquito bite which then go away after a day or two. There has been pesticides for lawn sprayed about a week ago, but he has been itching even before that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> INGREDIENTS: BEEF, BEEF HEARTS, BEEF LIVER, GROUND CHICKEN BONE, *SWEET POTATO*, BROCCOLI, LINSEED (*FLAX*) MEAL, SUNFLOWER MEAL, TOMATO POMACE (DRY), *CARROTS *(DRY), *KELP *(DRY), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN E NATURAL, MANGANESE SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE, VITAMIN A, NIACIN, d CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, VITAMIN D3, COPPER SULFATE, RIBOFLAVIN, SELENOYEAST (an organic source of Selenium), BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12, PYRIDOXINE HCL, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, COBALT CARBONATE, FOLIC ACID, ETHYLENEDIAMINE DIHYDROIODIDE (EDDI – an organic source of Iodine).


The items I bolded could be the cause of the itching.

The only way to be 100% sure about food allergies is to feed the dog a *SINGLE INGREDIENT* for several weeks and see how they react.

Doing this rules out ALL kibble and alot of the premade raw diets.

For example, I would start with chicken. You can feed any part of the chicken but ONLY chicken. No grains, no carbs, no supplements, no cookies, no nothing that isn't 100% chicken.

If the itching stops then you can add a second ingredient - maybe beef. You give that another couple weeks to see if it causes problems then add another.


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just plain chicken? He's not getting any vitamins or Minerals then? Just protein.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see where you are from. I've seen dogs behave that way when they have laid in a bed of fire ants.


----------

